# My smokehouse



## atcNick

I'm building a smokehouse. It's starting to come together. Here's what I have so far









-Nick


----------



## Greg E

Hey Nick. Looks nice. I posted one yesterday that I had started. Look pretty similar. Also pm's you yesterday.


----------



## atcNick

Oh ya I forgot about the PM. I've never made summer sausage but ill look in my books to see if I can find one for ya


-Nick


----------



## bonehead

Looking good


----------



## w_r_ranch

Look'in pretty good Nick! Mine looks like an outhouse, but it works for me. LOL!!!


----------



## Law Dog

Looks great, keep the pics coming!


----------



## surfisher

looks good! awesome!


----------



## On The Hook

That is one heck of a lean-to on the side. I'm guessing that is to keep your wood under? Looks good so far.


----------



## atcNick

On The Hook said:


> That is one heck of a lean-to on the side. I'm guessing that is to keep your wood under? Looks good so far.


Bingo!

-Nick


----------



## Greg E

Nick, have you made anymore progress? Post pic please.


----------



## redspeck

Looks good so far


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I know it isn't finished but you might want to support the long lean-to. Cause it is a natural habit for kids to climb on thing and buddies to sit on things that are low enough. And with that leverage the roof will sag.


----------



## atcNick

Haven't had a chance to get much done. Kids have been sick all week. I did mortar the blocks last week


The long side will be supported. The roof hasn't been mounted yet, I just put that up there for the pic and to check fitting.


-Nick


----------



## atcNick

Got a chance to work on it a little this week


















-Nick


----------



## kweber

are you gonna put a screen/expan'd metal floor in it?
evr' onct in a while a sausage will slip it's tie and fall... our experience anyway...
dang fine looking build ya got there.


----------



## Greg E

Looking great Nick


----------



## atcNick

kweber said:


> are you gonna put a screen/expan'd metal floor in it?
> evr' onct in a while a sausage will slip it's tie and fall... our experience anyway...
> dang fine looking build ya got there.


I wasn't planning on it but that's not a bad idea.

-Nick


----------



## Law Dog

Looking good, Congrats!


----------



## Ontherocks

Looks sweet!


----------



## redspeck

Nice build, Cant wait to try your smoked products. LOL


----------



## Gator gar

That smokehouse will work great Nick. Hot smoking or cold smoking, it's gonna work.


----------



## atcNick

Haven't had much time to work on the smokehouse the past couple weeks. I did manage to put the chimney on. I think it will work, we'll see. The firebox door I ordered cam in too.

I plan on sticking bolts through the mounting holes and mortoring them in between the firebrick and the outter bricks of the firebox.


































-Nick


----------



## On The Hook

The door is a nice finishing touch.


----------



## atcNick

Got a chance to work on it a little









Side
























-Nick


----------



## fishin shallow

Looking good


----------



## Law Dog

Almost there!


----------



## Greg E

Looking good Nick. Can't wait to see some smoked meat.


----------



## wet dreams

When you 'pipe' the smoke in I don't think your gonna get the temp high enough to guard against the sausage spoiling on days the temp is over 45, unless you only gonna smoke during cold fronts. Seems like the chimmney would let out to much smoke n heat, ours leaks out of the cracks here n there. Ours is 10x10x8, we use half a 55gal barrel in the center of house to build our fire n then smother it with the lid, leaving it cracked more if more heat is needed....We used this for 10+yrs while in the processing bussn, prob did a cpl of tons each yr....WW


----------



## atcNick

wet dreams said:


> When you 'pipe' the smoke in I don't think your gonna get the temp high enough to guard against the sausage spoiling on days the temp is over 45, unless you only gonna smoke during cold fronts. Seems like the chimmney would let out to much smoke n heat, ours leaks out of the cracks here n there. Ours is 10x10x8, we use half a 55gal barrel in the center of house to build our fire n then smother it with the lid, leaving it cracked more if more heat is needed....We used this for 10+yrs while in the processing bussn, prob did a cpl of tons each yr....WW


I imagine there will be some trial and error on the length of the pipe when I get to that point. I've emailed back and forth with a few people that have similar size smokehouses and from what temps they are able to achieve I dont think I will have any problems. My smokehouse is about 40" wide, 40" deep, 6ft tall.

http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2008/01/building-cold-smoker-smokehouse.html

The owner of the smokehouse at the link is able to get temps as low as 70's and as high as 250's if needed. Her pipe is a smaller diameter and she's in oklahoma.


----------



## atcNick

Door's on.









-Nick


----------



## redspeck

Looks good!


----------



## kweber

pipe in for cold smoke.
heat below for hot smoke.
it can do both.


----------



## Gator gar

kweber said:


> pipe in for cold smoke.
> heat below for hot smoke.
> it can do both.


My thoughts exactly. Nice smokehouse for sure.


----------



## wolff30

Nice job. Been looking to build one very similar to avoid driving to La Grange every time I need to make sausage.


----------



## Greg E

Wow Nick. Really turned out nice


----------



## chumy

nice build!! One thing that bugs me though. Looks like the chimney cover is too small and will allow rain to enter? Could also put some expanded metal up there to in order to keep small critters out.
just my 2 cents
Chumy


----------



## atcNick

chumy said:


> nice build!! One thing that bugs me though. Looks like the chimney cover is too small and will allow rain to enter? Could also put some expanded metal up there to in order to keep small critters out.
> just my 2 cents
> Chumy


You're right, it is too small. That's something I plan to fix before its all finished. Good eye.


----------



## atcNick

Firebox























-Nick


----------



## chumy

atcNick said:


> Firebox
> 
> View attachment 571636
> 
> View attachment 571638
> 
> View attachment 571639
> 
> 
> -Nick


How are the bricks on top supported other than morter? Did you run a rebar through them or something?

Might be a good idea for a vent to get the fire started easily or maybe to bring the heat up a little after loading some wood in it? That way the heat would not travel through the house on initial startup?? Of coarse it would stay closed duriing the smoking process.
Looks good.


----------



## atcNick

I used metal plates as lintels under the top bricks









-Nick


----------



## peckerwood

Easy to see you take pride in your work.CRAFTSMAN for shore.


----------



## atcNick

peckerwood said:


> Easy to see you take pride in your work.CRAFTSMAN for shore.


Thanks dude

-Nick


----------



## atcNick

Well I couldn't stand it anymore! Fired it up yesterday just to see smoke running through it, had a real small fire. I took a short video with my phone and uploaded it to YouTube






I should be done with the smokehouse this week.

-Nick

-Nick


----------



## Mrschasintail

That is awesome. It looks great!


----------



## chumy

atcNick said:


> Well I couldn't stand it anymore! Fired it up yesterday just to see smoke running through it, had a real small fire. I took a short video with my phone and uploaded it to YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should be done with the smokehouse this week.
> 
> -Nick
> 
> -Nick


Looks like it had a fairly good draw through it. Any reservation on pipe size or do you think you got it just about right.


----------



## atcNick

So far pipe size seems good. A small little fire and I was up to 110F today. It was about 50F today and windy as hell. I'll do some more testing in a few days.


-Nick


----------



## GSMAN

Nice going! I built one pretty much like it a few years ago and have been very satisfied.


----------



## rookie06

Looks awesome. Would love to be able to build something like that!


----------



## gedavis2

Really nice!! thanks for posting the build, gives us others a new project idea. Not that we don't need to add to the list


----------



## Law Dog

Looks nice, congrats!


----------



## Jeff SATX

anyone ever used rigid insulation in their smoke house, this would be for COLD smoking. ideas? opinions?


----------



## Neck-deep

Very nice.


----------



## atcNick

Jeff SATX said:


> anyone ever used rigid insulation in their smoke house, this would be for COLD smoking. ideas? opinions?


I don't think you'll need any insulation for cold smoking in texas. What temperature are you trying to maintain?

-Nick


----------



## atcNick

Thought I was going to finish it today , but nope, ran out of time, gotta go to work. Almost.








-Nick


----------



## That Robbie Guy

That's definitely a thing of beauty!


----------



## redspeck

Looking good!


----------



## Jeff SATX

atcNick said:


> I don't think you'll need any insulation for cold smoking in texas. What temperature are you trying to maintain?
> 
> -Nick


just enough to keep it cool for long term drying, such as two weeks for dried sausage. i have a 6'x8' smoke house, 8' tall, it's cooled by a little window unit a/c and is under an oak tree in the shade all day, but it takes forever to cool down once it heats up on these 80 degree February days. we haven't ever had any problems for the last 5-6 years but it was just always something i thought about doing.


----------



## w_r_ranch

You really did a nice job on this project Nick!!! Almost to pretty to cook in... LOL!!!


----------



## atcNick

FINISHED!!!






























-Nick


----------



## Hevy Dee

*That is really nice*

... well done Nick. Lots of planning and craftsmanship went into that little smokehouse. Kudos :cheers:


----------



## rookie06

Man that is nice! Awesome job!


----------



## atcNick

Thanks!


-Nick


----------



## vt_fish02

Nice work. I really like your outdoor kitchen against the fence


----------



## peckerwood

You and Greg E got it going now.I got to build me a smoke house.His is a beauty too.Now you cats need to get your stuff together and sell kits that anyone could put together.The Smoke Commanders!Could be the start of a dynasty.


----------



## Kenner21

I'm pretty sure i'm going to have to pay you to build me one just like it in my back yard , nice work!


----------



## Greg E

Wow Nick. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

Awesome ......


----------



## TranTheMan

Beautiful, first class smokehouse, but ... where is the beef?


----------



## BullyARed

When will BBQ party be held? Nice job!


----------



## mas360

Very nice, Nick. 

Could you show a few pictures of that cooking counter in the back? that looks good too.


----------



## atcNick

mas360 said:


> Very nice, Nick.
> 
> Could you show a few pictures of that cooking counter in the back? that looks good too.


I tried to, my lil girl said she doesn't want her kitchen all over the web! Lol

-Nick


----------



## fishingtwo

nicely done


----------



## Lilbear21

What kind of wood did you use? You did a Awesome job on that thing, Very Nice!!


----------



## atcNick

Lilbear21 said:


> What kind of wood did you use? You did a Awesome job on that thing, Very Nice!!


Thanks. It's 2x4 cedar, 1x6 cedar

-Nick


----------



## fender bender

Great job!


----------



## Jay-Tex

Thats looks really nice. Great job!


----------



## jimtexas68

atcNick said:


> FINISHED!!!
> 
> View attachment 577351
> 
> View attachment 577352
> 
> View attachment 577353
> 
> View attachment 577354
> 
> 
> -Nick


Beautiful job! If you don't mind me asking, how do you control your air flow into the firebox?


----------



## Last Drift

Awesome


----------



## mikeloveslife

great job!! that cedar is gonna age very fine. again great job!!


----------



## Redfish Hawk

*One question???*

That is beautiful - when do we eat?!?!?!?!


----------



## Ledslacks

Show us your meat!


----------



## "Spanish Fly"

That looks really good. I take it the door seal is pretty tight to eliminate smoke/heat from escaping. It'd be nice if the door had a huge temp gauge. Congrats again on a job well done. (No pun intended)


----------



## Part Timer

jimtexas68 said:


> Beautiful job! If you don't mind me asking, how do you control your air flow into the firebox?


You can see on earlier pictures of the door there is a vent slide at the bottom of it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mustangeric

looks great


----------

